
State of Mozilla 2016 - rebelwebmaster
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/foundation/annualreport/2016/
======
azinman2
I’m confused by the mix of 2016 and 2017. It seems to be written now, about
last year as this year comes to a close?

~~~
MaxLeiter
Yep, it’s based on tax filings for the previous year as they’re a non profit

